# Hello Fellow Fanciers!



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello all!

I have just recently decided to get into owning and breeding mice. I had some pet mice in my younger years, but until recently I had no idea how many different and beautiful varieties there were. Anyway, I am looking forward to starting up a few small scale breeding projects soon. I have enjoyed my reading here, thank you for all the valuable information. I look forward to being a member of the community =)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome, where are you based ?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you very much for the welcome =)

I am in the Portland area of Oregon, USA.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome! Not many members in the northwest. It's nice to see a representative from that end of the world!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome candycorn and besty!



candycorn said:


> Welcome! Not many members in the northwest. It's nice to see a representative from that end of the world!


There does seem to be only a precious few! I have been drooling over some varieties I can only hope that I may be able to work with some day, that seem to be nonexistent out here at this point in time =(

Someday, someday....lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! I hope you find someone in your area. Maybe try www.hoobly.com to find some interesting starter stock?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hullo!


----------

